# Alternative to cornstarch for keeping eyes dry



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I have read alot about cornstarch as a way of keeping the face dry and avoiding tearstains. But it seems that the cornstarch would just mix with the tears and make a goopy mess. So here is my thought... I have a product that I have used for years called Honey Dust that forms a barrier against moisture. I use it after my shower in the summer months and also used it on my daughter when she was a baby. I tried every product on the market and this was the only thing that prevented diaper rash. It is a powder made with all natural ingredients so I think it would be safe to use on the face but I'm not sure. It's actually edible too. I came across this product at one of those "Naughty" home parties years ago. The woman hosting the party demonstrated it by putting a small amount in a glass of water. The powder stayed on top and when you dipped your finger in it would come out completely dry. The powder and water would not mix. My only concern are the ingredients being safe to use on the face so I thought I would post and get some thoughts on this. The ingredients are Modified Corn Starch, Glucose, Zea Mays Starch (Corn), Honey (Mel/Miel), Silica, Honey Extract (Mel), Sodium Saccharin, Fragrance (Parfum), Sodium Benzoate. Here is a link too Kama Sutra Honey Dust
Thanks for your thoughts on this...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it after reading the ingredients. I would be careful with this product so close to the dog's eyes and would be cautious about using (or ingesting for that matter) a fragranced item with sodium benzoate in it for tear stains. 

Cornstarch is messy when first applied. The idea is to apply it and let it dry, then comb through.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't use it. I don't like the ingredients. Your baby is adorable!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The first ingredient is Cornstarch, which doesn't mix easily with water anyway, All the other ingredients scare me a little. I'd stick with cornstarch.

Leslie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't need to leave a clump of cornstarch in. Apply it, let it sit a moment, comb/brush it out. Repeat until the face is dry.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link for the Sodium Benzoate. It is completely safe.
http://www.solarnavigator.net/solar_cola/sodium_benzoate.htm

The ingredients are all safe to use. If it works better than corn starch and actually forms a moisture barrier it would be worth trying. Corn starch is used for hiding facial stains and to dry the face. I use Equate Baby Powder all the time for me. It has corn starch in it, I feel it is more silky than regular baby powder. JMO

Tina


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 14 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605345


> Here is a link for the Sodium Benzoate. It is completely safe.
> http://www.solarnavigator.net/solar_cola/sodium_benzoate.htm
> 
> The ingredients are all safe to use. If it works better than corn starch and actually forms a moisture barrier it would be worth trying. Corn starch is used for hiding facial stains and to dry the face. I use Equate Baby Powder all the time for me. It has corn starch in it, I feel it is more silky than regular baby powder. JMO
> ...



I respectfully disagree with the article link that Sodium Benzoate is completely safe. Like most preservatives they are GRAS - generally recognized as safe. Many preservatives are irritants to people. No, they may not kill you, but they are still allergen causing products and I always recommend that people avoid them in favor of products that don't contain them. 

Columbia Encyclopedia: sodium benzoate or benzoate of soda, chemical compound, C<sub>6</sub>H<sub>5</sub>CO<sub>2</sub>Na, colorless or white crystalline, aromatic compound; the sodium salt of benzoic acid. It is soluble in water and is used as a preservative in foods and beverages; _*because it is poisonous, the concentration is limited by law to 0.1%.*_


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

The sodium benzoate was the ingredient that had me concerned. This is marketed as an edible product so I'm sure the concentration is very low. I think I'll ask the vet tomorrow. Just out of curiosity I took a look at his shampoo and I am shocked at all the chemicals it contains! To think I slather him in that every week. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I read your article on Benzoic Acid. Here is the part on being a perservative in foods.
Typical levels of use for benzoic acid as a preservative in food are between 0.05 – 0.1%. Foods in which benzoic acid may be used and maximum levels for its application are laid down in international food law.<sup>[7]</sup><sup>[8]
http://www.codexalimentarius.net/gsfaonlin...ils.html?id=162
I did not find where it said anything about being a poison. We use lots of things, but the use of this product is external. The dogs might lick it off the mustache, but it is safe to eat too.
It's hard to find products that do not contain perservatives. I will agree to disagree.  </sup>


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Interesting...but why so many ingredients? I think I'll stick with my baby powder with cornstarch.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the way I see it. People use many products and eat foods that contain artificial flavors, colors, and preservatives all the time. Yes, they are hard to avoid. So when faced with a choice between using a product that has preservatives or is preservative-free, well I will always choose the latter, especially for my dog. But that's just me.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like something that should be kept in the bedroom and enjoyed by the humans. :blush:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like to much work to me..hahahah

I like simple things

sheila


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 15 2008, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605615


> Sounds like something that should be kept in the bedroom and enjoyed by the humans. :blush:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :rofl: That is just too funny. Maybe my husband and I will try it out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 15 2008, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605716


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 15 2008, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605615





> Sounds like something that should be kept in the bedroom and enjoyed by the humans. :blush:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :rofl: That is just too funny. Maybe my husband and I will try it out.

[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! My concern is the sugar content might exacerbate the yeast problem 
causing the staining. I also wonder if you have multiple dogs it might create 
a problem with the dogs chewing one anothers' mustache off. Yikes!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

So I talked to the vets today and they feel this is a perfectly safe product to use on the dogs. I was concerned about the sodium benzoate but they seem to feel because it is at trace amounts (by law for anything considered edible) that it could not cause any harm. This ingredient is also known for killing bacteria, yeast and fungus which is why it is added to alot of foods. It also naturally occurs in some fruits such as apples, cranberries and plums. So the added benefit of killing yeast should be helpful if nothing else. They stated that people use far more serious products in order to treat this condition so if this is an effective preventative than it is better for the pups. I will do an experiment and see if this or cornstarch is more effective in keeping the under eye area dry.
The vet was actually pretty impressed with this product and wants to order some for her sister's baby. Even though it's supposed to be a "fun" product for couples I have I always used it for more practical purposes. Guess that makes me BORING!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 14 2008, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605364


> The sodium benzoate was the ingredient that had me concerned. This is marketed as an edible product so I'm sure the concentration is very low. I think I'll ask the vet tomorrow. Just out of curiosity I took a look at his shampoo and I am shocked at all the chemicals it contains! To think I slather him in that every week. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]



Sodium benzoate is also naturally found in certain foods as benzoic acid. In this case, it's used as a preservative. Not all chemicals are bad. Toxicity profiles are established to create safety. Essentially everything around us has a chemical composition whether made naturally or synthesized in the lab.

However, b/c it has honey and saccharin, I would probably avoid it as this may encourage your baby to lick his face due to the taste and just make his face more wet rather than keeping it dry.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

When looking at the picture, it appears to be golden yellow in color. If that's the color of the dust, I would be more worried about the powder coloring the fur than anything! Whereas, on skin the color would blend in...


----------

